# Free to Good Home



## Sky (Dec 28, 2008)

Small Lurcher x 7yrs old black and white girl

Elderly owner had a stroke and can no longer cope.

Good home only, gets on with all other animals.


----------



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi

How is she with small furries ? Is she spayed ? is she up to date with her jabs ? Where is she located ?


----------



## Sky (Dec 28, 2008)

She is my nans dog and is currently living here but our bitch is picking on her.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hi and good luck in finding her a new forever home...*


----------



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

i dont think mine would accept an un-spayed female. If everything else fails, you can try an contact greyhoundgap


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

good luck finding her a new home.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi there - you could try these peeps

Lurcherlinkfrontpage


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

How is she with rabbits?


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Good luck in finding her a home


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww wish you all the best in finding her a home xx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Hope she finds a lovely home


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

good luck finding her a forever home. xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Wish you all the best in finding her a new home.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Good Luck with finding a new home!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Do have pictures?
Im a lover of lurchers and may be interested?!
Pls let me know.
Ta


----------



## Sky (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry havent been on for ages, she is still looking for a home shes really lacking the attention she needs here so need to find her a home fast where she can settle in and get long walks etc.
Katie&Cody do you have a email address i can send you some pictures to?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there

Kindest thing you should do for her before you rehome her is to have her spayed.


----------



## Sky (Dec 28, 2008)

With having dogs of our own and me just loosing my job we can't afford to have her speyed atm


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Have you tried Lurcher Link? They might be able to help.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Sky said:


> With having dogs of our own and me just loosing my job we can't afford to have her speyed atm


If you are on benefits RSPCA and PDSA will help with the costs.


----------

